# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Android insurrection", action sci-fi film, Andrew Bellware, 2012, USA

## Airicist

"Android insurrection" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Android Insurrection - Official Trailer 

Published on Oct 9, 2012




> It's the 23rd century and advancements in science have led to the creation of an indestructible killing machine. It is up to the soldiers living on an alien infested planet to battle these Androids who have become self-aware and seek to destroy all humanity. MPAA Rating: NOTRATED

----------

